
Improve Sprint Planning Meetings by Task Re-Evaluation - AsyaChi
http://hello.ducalis.io/how-to-improve-sprint-planning-meetings-by-task-re-evaluation
======
AsyaChi
Learn how the re-evaluation can help you build alignment, reduce the time
spent on sprint planning, and populate the sprints with significant tasks
only. And also how to automate the re-evaluation and devote it the least time
possible.

